# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Καρδερίνα μετάλλαξη φαιό

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα καλά έκανες και το έβαλες να το δούμε.........εγώ πάντως αν είχα κανά τέτοιο θα το αμόλαγα!!!!!!τόσο πολύ μου αρέσει!!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημήτρη εγω πριν δυο χρονια εβγαλα ενα τετοιο πουλακι και το εδωσα..δεν μου πηγαινε η καρδιά να το αμολησω..  ::  :oopseyes:  ::  :eek:

----------


## dimitris_patra

.......κρίμα που δεν γνώριζες τότε τον kostas karderines......σε αυτόν αρέσουν κάτι τέτοια κακοβαμμένα!!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## nikolaslo

> Κώστα καλά έκανες και το έβαλες να το δούμε.........εγώ πάντως αν είχα κανά τέτοιο θα το αμόλαγα!!!!!!τόσο πολύ μου αρέσει!!!!!



Γιατι θα το αμολαγες;

----------


## Bullseye

Σπανιο πουλι αλλα και μενα δε μου πολυγεμιζει το ματι.. Πάντως δε θα το αμολαγα

----------


## tasos-mo

> .......κρίμα που δεν γνώριζες τότε τον kostas karderines......σε αυτόν αρέσουν κάτι τέτοια κακοβαμμένα!!!!!


Δημητρη εψαχνα να βρω απο χθες αυτον που του ειχα δωσει το πουλακι για να το παρω πισω και να το δωσω στον Κωστα, αλλα τελικα το αμολησε το παλικαρι... κανενας δεν τα θελει αυτα,μονο ο kostas karderines....χαχααχαχαχααχαχαχα  χααχχαχααααχααα  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## kostas karderines

> Δημήτρη εγω πριν δυο χρονια εβγαλα ενα τετοιο πουλακι και το εδωσα..δεν μου πηγαινε η καρδιά να το αμολησω..


Δεν πειράζει δώσε μου το ζευγάρι που το εβγαλες, μου κάνει κι αυτο ::  :Happy0196:  :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δεν πειράζει δώσε μου το ζευγάρι που το εβγαλες, μου κάνει κι αυτο


Τάσο το παλικάρι μας τάπωσε!!!!!     εγώ απλά ........

----------


## tasos-mo

Μας πηγε 10-0 απο τα αποδυτήρια... Χαχαχα..   :rolleye0012:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μην τα αμολατε αυτα τα ξεβαμενα. θα αρωστησουν και τα γαρδελια στη φυση  :Anim 59:

----------


## Γιωρ

Ρε παιδιά πώς μπορεί κάποιος να βγάλει τέτοια καρδερίνα?

----------

